# An Uber driver who bought a $46,000 Mercedes explains why he's not earning as much as he thought



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

*An Uber driver who bought a $46,000 Mercedes explains why he's not earning as much as he thought*

http://www.businessinsider.com/an-u...37000-mercedes-is-barely-breaking-even-2017-2

_Shona Ghosh | 7h ago_

An Uber driver has complained he's losing money on the service after being forced to take cheaper fares.

Glasgow driver David Dunn told a parliamentary select committee on Monday that he paid £37,000 for his Mercedes E-Class to drive on Uber Exec.

Uber Exec rides are targeted at business passengers and can cost almost double the standard Uber X fare. To justify the higher fare, drivers need to drive more expensive vehicles like Mercedes and Audis.

But Dunn said just 5% of his rides were Uber Exec passengers, forcing him to pick up cheaper Uber X fares.
. . .​


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Yeah, driving for Uber is pretty stupid.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Yeah, driving for Uber is pretty stupid.


It is when you don't do your homework and learn the rules before dropping $40,000. Blaming uber is moronic. Not changing services is moronic.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

All people r stupid these days. My brother who works as mantance tech at an apartment and he took a loan out for 2017 ford f350. Hes only makeing about 30k a year. Trucks more then he makes


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

I know how David Dunn feels. When I bought a $10k hooker in Vegas for the weekend I thought I was going to get allot better service. Turns out I could've just gone down to The Strip and bought the same thing for $250. 
The glitter and bright lights of Ubering is not that much different from Vegas. It's all one big crap shoot anyways.
The moral of the story is to not get sucked into the fantasy of its "too good to be true".


----------



## llort (Oct 7, 2016)

Someone needs to go into an Uber onboarding facility with a hidden camera and record the bait and switch lies about how much you'll make as a driver.


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

WeirdBob said:


> *An Uber driver who bought a $46,000 Mercedes explains why he's not earning as much as he thought*
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/an-u...37000-mercedes-is-barely-breaking-even-2017-2
> 
> ...


Dumb A**!


----------



## Milito (Apr 26, 2016)

And he didn't think of that before buying the car, here in Miami at least 75% of the uber drivers are buying brand new cars, i have seen a bunch of escalades, x5s, audis q7s, soon we'll be seeing Bentleys or something similar


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

WeirdBob said:


> *An Uber driver who bought a $46,000 Mercedes explains why he's not earning as much as he thought*
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/an-u...37000-mercedes-is-barely-breaking-even-2017-2
> 
> ...


I feel for him -- he's not alone.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

WeirdBob said:


> *An Uber driver who bought a $46,000 Mercedes explains why he's not earning as much as he thought*
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/an-u...37000-mercedes-is-barely-breaking-even-2017-2
> 
> ...


Great for UberX pax in Glasgow, though, getting a ride in a $46k Merc for the price of a bus fare.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> Stupid is as stupid does.


Don't make factually correct statements; I'll have nobody left to argue with.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Great for UberX pax in Glasgow, though, getting a ride in a $46k Merc for the price of a bus fare.


And don't forget those riders rating down the next driver because their car isn't as nice


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

llort said:


> Someone needs to go into an Uber onboarding facility with a hidden camera and record the bait and switch lies about how much you'll make as a driver.


An Uber onb0arding facility? You mean that tiny space they rented in the corner of a mechanic shop where they have a small table with two Uber reps sitting down? The Uber onboarding was basically, okay, you got the app, sign in right here, and we'll inspect your vehicle... You passed, great. Now go out there and press random buttons on the app until you start making money, (unless you get unlucky and get deactivated for breaking unspoken policies.)

No one told me a word about pay.

Even at my more elaborate Lyft on-boarding which featured a 20 minute discussion session describing how the app worked, commission, rules, etc., no one promised you'd make a lot of money... only that they would send you a fancy jacket if you completed 1000 trips.


----------



## llort (Oct 7, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> An Uber onb0arding facility? You mean that tiny space they rented in the corner of a mechanic shop where they have a small table with two Uber reps sitting down? The Uber onboarding was basically, okay, you got the app, sign in right here, and we'll inspect your vehicle... You passed, great. Now go out there and press random buttons on the app until you start making money, (unless you get unlucky and get deactivated for breaking unspoken policies.)
> 
> No one told me a word about pay.
> 
> Even at my more elaborate Lyft on-boarding which featured a 20 minute discussion session describing how the app worked, commission, rules, etc., no one promised you'd make a lot of money... only that they would send you a fancy jacket if you completed 1000 trips.


You didn't ask. I did.


----------



## TheRealGnash (Jan 6, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> An Uber onb0arding facility? You mean that tiny space they rented in the corner of a mechanic shop where they have a small table with two Uber reps sitting down? The Uber onboarding was basically, okay, you got the app, sign in right here, and we'll inspect your vehicle... You passed, great. Now go out there and press random buttons on the app until you start making money, (unless you get unlucky and get deactivated for breaking unspoken policies.)
> 
> No one told me a word about pay.
> 
> Even at my more elaborate Lyft on-boarding which featured a 20 minute discussion session describing how the app worked, commission, rules, etc., no one promised you'd make a lot of money... only that they would send you a fancy jacket if you completed 1000 trips.


What's this about a jacket? I just hit 100 with them. 10% of the way there! Hot. Dog!


----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> It is when you don't do your homework and learn the rules before dropping $40,000. Blaming uber is moronic. Not changing services is moronic.


I totally disagree. Uber exaggerated the demand for the luxury service and the potential earnings.

I know a driver in Brisbane, Australia who had his life ruined by Uber. They have a luxury service called UberSelect in Brisbane. The Uber staff told him 1 in 3 trips would be UberSelect trips. On that basis he sold his assets to pay for a deposit on a luxury business car that would be elegible for UberSelect. He said less than 1 in 20 trips were UberSelect. Uber had blatantly lied to him and instead of 33.3% premium fares it was less than 5%.

He attempted to commit suicide after getting stuck in a cycle of Uber debt, working very long hours 7 days a week just to make minimum repayments. Last time i spoke to him he looked like a wreck.

Really, it is appalling how many lives Uber have silently destroyed through lies and deceit. There are people who were conned into rent to own contracts as well. That's another story though.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> And don't forget those riders rating down the next driver because their car isn't as nice


That's a fact.
Now they all want Mer edes for $3.00. for drive thru !


----------



## aray0220 (Oct 19, 2016)

I bought a 2013 Acura ILX about 6 months ago on a great deal hoping to cash in on some Select rides. It was the lowest grade car I could get and still do Select rides. My market is good being in Seattle but I'd say my Select pings are less than 5%. 

I'm calling it quits here in about a month and selling my car. Fortunately I'll be able to sell the car for nearly what I paid for it so I'm getting off easy. I couldn't imagine being stuck with $400-$500 car payments on a new car. Brutal.


----------



## SoCalRed (Feb 4, 2017)

$46,000 Mercedes for Uber? Sorry, but I don't feel bad for this guy. Do your homework before you do something stupid like that.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

CoolAnt said:


> I totally disagree. Uber exaggerated the demand for the luxury service and the potential earnings.


And the driver never asked actual drivers. Yes, Uber advertised top driver income, but in a free market you check the facts.



CoolAnt said:


> I know a driver in Brisbane, Australia who had his life ruined by Uber. They have a luxury service called UberSelect in Brisbane. The Uber staff told him 1 in 3 trips would be UberSelect trips. On that basis he sold his assets to pay for a deposit on a luxury business car that would be elegible for UberSelect. He said less than 1 in 20 trips were UberSelect. Uber had blatantly lied to him and instead of 33.3% premium fares it was less than 5%.


******. See above. Uber guarantees nothing.



CoolAnt said:


> He attempted to commit suicide after getting stuck in a cycle of Uber debt, working very long hours 7 days a week just to make minimum repayments. Last time i spoke to him he looked like a wreck.


I guess so, idiots do idiotic things and pay for them, hence my reply.



CoolAnt said:


> Really, it is appalling how many lives Uber have silently destroyed through lies and deceit. There are people who were conned into rent to own contracts as well. That's another story though.


Conned? Do you not expect people to read their contracts and do due diligence? ****ing grow up, make wise decisions, and hold yourself responsible. **** this millennial _blame others_ bullshit. This is the real world. Do it well or **** off.

Uber feeds millions of families. People treating it like a full time guaranteed income are dumbshits.


----------



## mitchell8992 (Feb 13, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> It is when you don't do your homework and learn the rules before dropping $40,000. Blaming uber is moronic. Not changing services is moronic.


Agreed - What service? Lyft is same essentially _with regards to pay only_


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> It is when you don't do your homework and learn the rules before dropping $40,000. Blaming uber is moronic. Not changing services is moronic.


I can somewhat agree with what you say but fUber blatantly misleads about earnings....side note: If I can cheat some old lady out of her money because she doesn't "fully understand" it doesn't make it morally right even though legally it may be.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

mitchell8992 said:


> Agreed - What service? Lyft is same essentially _with regards to pay only_


If I had made that investment I would go private business and not ride share.


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 14, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> And the driver never asked actual drivers. Yes, Uber advertised top driver income, but in a free market you check the facts.
> 
> ******. See above. Uber guarantees nothing.
> 
> ...


Uber feeds families with scraps.


----------

